

Codeable Objects - eskimoblood
http://hlt.media.mit.edu/?p=2254
Codeable Objects is a library for Processing that enables novice coders, designers and artists to rapidly design, customize and construct an artifact using geometric computation using geometric computation and digital fabrication
======
joubert
Different, but related; Computational Origami.

There's a great documentary, Between the Folds
([http://movies.netflix.com/movie/Independent-Lens-Between-
the...](http://movies.netflix.com/movie/Independent-Lens-Between-the-
Folds/70120179)), that interviews Erik Demaine of MIT
(<http://erikdemaine.org/>) on this topic.

